# Amazon Fire TV



## djr666 (Apr 4, 2014)

Amazon Fire TV

Streaming 1080p media player with voice search, Netflix, Amazon Prime Instant Video, games, and more

Size	4.5" x 4.5" x 0.7" (115 mm x 115 mm x 17.5 mm)
Weight	9.9 oz (281 grams)
SOC Platform	Qualcomm Snapdragon 8064
Processor	Qualcomm Krait 300, quad-core to 1.7 Ghz
GPU	Qualcomm Adreno 320
Storage	8 GB internal
Memory	2 GB LPDDR2 @ 533 MHZ
Wi-Fi Connectivity	Dual-band, dual-antenna Wi-Fi (MIMO) for faster streaming and fewer dropped connections than standard Wi-Fi. Supports public and private Wi-Fi networks that use the 802.11a/b/g/n standard with support for WEP, WPA and WPA2 security using password authentication
Bluetooth	Bluetooth 4.0 with support for the following profiles: HID, HFP 1.6, SPP
Cloud Storage	Free cloud storage for all Amazon content
Ports	5.5 mm DC Jack
Type A HDMI 1.4b output, w/HDCP
Optical Audio (TOSLINK)
10/100 Ethernet
USB 2.0 Type A
Audio	Support for Dolby Digital Plus, 5.1 surround sound, 2ch Stereo and HDMI audio pass through up to 7.1
Content Formats Supported	Video: H.263, H.264, MPEG4-SP, VC1
Audio: AAC, AC-3, E-AC-3, HE-A, PCM, MP3
Photo: JPG, PNG
Output Resolution Supported	720p and 1080p up to 60fps
System Requirements	High-definition television, HDMI cable
TV Compatibility	Compatible with high-definition TVs with HDMI capable of 1080p or 720p at 60/50Hz, including popular models from these manufacturers: Hitachi, JVC, LG, Mitsubishi, NEC, Panasonic, Philips, Pioneer, Samsung, Sharp, Sony, Toshiba, Vizio, Westinghouse
Warranty and Service	1-year Limited Warranty and service included. Use of Fire TV is subject to the terms found here.
Regional Support	Certain services may not be available outside the U.S.
Closed Captioning	Supported for available content on applications which provide closed captioning functionality
Included in the Box	Amazon Fire TV
Amazon Fire TV remote
2 AAA batteries
Power Adapter
Quick Start Guide

Source : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I still feel that the Roku 3 is a better device.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm an ignorant. That's not a bad thing, it just means I'm not aware of the facts.

For the benefit of the ignorants among us (which includes me) can you share how the "Roku 3" is better?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It just got announced. Wait till it's reviewed in the wild for judgments. That said I'm interested in seeing their gaming platform. 

IMO the media streaming boxes are somewhat superfluous with a Blu-ray player as most streaming content comes from Amazon, Netflix, Voodoo, and Hulu.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

For $100 it is a bargin, but it is not going to play with I-tunes. You'll have to stay with an Apple TV to keep that access. Amazon is brancing out!


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I'm an ignorant. That's not a bad thing, it just means I'm not aware of the facts.
> 
> For the benefit of the ignorants among us (which includes me) can you share how the "Roku 3" is better?


Roku 3 does more what I need than the Fire TV in stock form. Now, if the Fire TV can be jailbroken and be able to run XBMC then it's a game changer for me. I'd get a Fire.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

If it weren't for Google, I'd be sitting on the side of the road, eating a lot more of everybody's dust than I do now.

...

XBMC? Jailbroken? 

...:huh:

"Jailbreaking"

"XBMC"

(i am so 1960's)

...lddude:

...:T


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

:rofl2: I thought the first reply was sarcastic.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lulimet said:


> :rofl2: I thought the first reply was sarcastic.


Sorry. Old men aren't that clever.

...

...(chuckle)


----------



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Directions for installing XBMC can be found here

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Amazon_Fire_TV

Bought one for my dad. Picture quality is good for a streaming box. Video playing from a panasonic ptae8000u onto a 138" scope screen wasn't bad at all. Plex support is nice too. And my 6 year old son liked the games. For 1 bill I think it's hard to beat.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I too picked one up to try it. Haven't had time to play with it yet but I'm really only interested in it if it can handle xbmc well.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Been playing with this think for two days now and I am impressed how fast it is. Everything opens in an instant. Voice search works really well (only works for amazon video). Picture quality from Netflix and Amazon Prime Video is very good. I can't tell a difference from my other devices.
Plex app works really well.
Today I installed XBMC and it's working okay. It doesn't do the HD Audio formats but the final realease of 13.0 Gotham is supposed to have hardware acceleration for Android and it should do HD Audio. I have Gotham beta 3 installed.

One thing that is disappointing is the lack of apps. There is only a few of them. You have to add the unofficial apps manually and is a pain in the neck process if you don't have an Android device. If you have an Android device then it's pretty easy.

I'd give this 3.5 out of 5. It's $100 well spent, especially because now I can get rid of the 30 ft HDMI cable from my desktop to the living room TV.


----------



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad you like it. My father is still really happy with his. It was surprising to me that it had good enough picture quality to fill a 138" screen. I might mess with putting xbmc on it one day, but for now plex and amazon prime are really nice to have handy without any added hassle of an htpc.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

We're just getting ready to upgrade to a smart phone. Amazon Fire would be a huge technological advance for us oldsters as it would give us access to Amazon Prime content which would make our investment in Amazon Prime more than just two day shipping.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Amazon Fire would be a huge technological advance for us oldsters as it would give us access to Amazon Prime content which would make our investment in Amazon Prime more than just two day shipping.


This device is very easy to use even for someone who is new to technology.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lulimet said:


> This device is very easy to use even for someone who is new to technology.


Reads as if when us dumb folks finish our upgrade to a pair of smart phones, we should consider this techno marvel.


----------



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Reads as if when us dumb folks finish our upgrade to a pair of smart phones, we should consider this techno marvel.


The Fire is easy to use. Extremely easy. Your phone is gonna drive you nuts for a long time lol.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

berstuck said:


> The Fire is easy to use. Extremely easy. Your phone is gonna drive you nuts for a long time lol.


Oh....cool.

...:scratch:...:rolleyesno:...:dumbcrazy:...:hissyfit:...:help:...:rant:...:T

....................(chuckle)


----------

